# Problem with Purple Heart



## Xander (Aug 12, 2012)

About 2 weeks ago I made a pen using Purple Heart. First time I've used it. Got it turned and sanded, then left it a few days so it could 'purple up'. It was purple when I got the blank but after turning the newly exposed wood was brown/gray. So, then applied CA finish and polished with Plast-x. I do not use accelerator. I've used the same technique for several other woods and always get a great finish, as I did with the Purple Heart...UNTIL..... Next day I looked at it and the finish was dull in places, OK in others ... very splotchy. This was not good ... so I put it back on the lathe and used the Plast-x again and... All Shiny and beautiful.... for about a day. Then the dullness was back.

This is the first time I've used a new brand of CA (Mercury), my old supply ran out. 

_Could it be the new CA is 'out gassing' more and effecting the finish? _

I really don't want to sand it down to bare wood and start over so any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## edstreet (Aug 13, 2012)

I use BLO with purpleheart and that makes it very purple right off the lathe.  You can hand sand it and get some good friction going on with it.  As for the dullness that is more than likely the wood soaking up the material, this is why we use oil finishes and put multiple coats on it, it soaks in till no more will hold.


----------



## Mac (Aug 13, 2012)

Try laying the blank in the sun. Been told that sun will bring back purple if you don't get enougth heat in it while turning or finishing.


----------



## Xander (Aug 13, 2012)

Mac said:


> Try laying the blank in the sun. Been told that sun will bring back purple if you don't get enougth heat in it while turning or finishing.


 I got the purple. The problem is the dull CA finish. I polish and next day it's dull again, in patches.


----------



## Mac (Aug 13, 2012)

? is this the first purple heart that you have turned. In otherwords the only 1 or 2 things different is the CA and ?purple heart.
I can't turn without at least thin, med ,thick and black CA handy.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 13, 2012)

Is the wood dry?


----------



## edstreet (Aug 13, 2012)

He would have other problems if the wood was wet.

PlastX  is a clear plastic cleaner for headlights etc. removes oxidation, scratches and the like.  I am wondering if this include acetone or something similar in the material which does interfere with CA.

Do you have something else you could use besides PlastX ??  Do you have any oil like BLO/tung/teak ?

Could very well be contamination and it's eating away at the CA.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 13, 2012)

I have used plastx on hundreds of CA finishes without issue. I think your dull spots are probably where you sanded through the finish.


----------



## Xander (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try and address your responses as best I can.

Yes this is the first time I've used Purple Heart. NOT my first CA finish, but first time with this BRAND of CA. I used 2 coats thin, and then medium.

Yes the wood is dry.

Never had a problem with PlastX before. Use it fo all my CA finishes and on acrylics. I do not have any oil and I've never used any.

I have not sanded through the finish. I can reapply PlastX and get the shine back but it goes dull again overnight.


_I'm thinking about sanding back to bare wood and starting over, but I can't see what I would do any differently..... so the results may be the same._

_I might try this new CA on a different blank and see what happens. I might have to let the CA dry for a week before Micro Meshing and polishing._


----------



## azamiryou (Aug 13, 2012)

I've CA finished purple heart with no problems and no difference from other woods, so I don't think the purple heart is the variable that's causing your bad finish.

Before sanding back to bare wood, I'd suggest doing... exactly what you said. Try the new CA on a different (and familiar) wood, and try re-polishing the purpleheart after a week.


----------



## Sonya R (Feb 7, 2013)

*Purpleheart Color Restore*

So it seems that everyone's solution to restoring purpleheart's purple tones is prolonged exposure to the sun or a brief exposure to low heat in the oven.  I've made two pens of purpleheart, and had the same problem as others.  Should either of these fixes be done BEFORE or AFTER finishing?


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Feb 7, 2013)

I have these dul spots show up later,too.  Some times I have gotten by with more layers matching these spots to the rest of the pen.  Some times not.  Mine have proven to be sanded through.  As much as I didn't want that to be.


----------



## Phillikl (Feb 8, 2013)

Had similar issues with Black Walnut.  After about 5 attempts, shaved the ca off and used WTF.  End result... ChaChing!


----------

